# Relights always taste like ash....



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

at least for the first few puffs of my pipe or so. Anyone else notice this? Or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## CigarDisciple (Jul 12, 2009)

Sometimes when I relight, before I do I will gently blow through the cigar before relighting.:wave:


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

CigarDisciple said:


> Sometimes when I relight, before I do I will gently blow through the cigar before relighting.:wave:


I think he's refering to a pipe.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

On re-lights, I usually do a light stir with the pick from my pipe tool, followed by a gentle finger tap on the side of the bowl to dump the fine ash. then do the re-light.
that will help a bunch


----------



## CigarDisciple (Jul 12, 2009)

Rookee said:


> I think he's refering to a pipe.


Sorry thought he was talking cigars, didn't read which site. My Bad:smoke:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> at least for the first few puffs of my pipe or so. Anyone else notice this? Or am i doing something wrong?


Sometimes, especially on relights towards the bottom of the bowl, I get a slight ashy taste. Some blends seem to be ashier than others, I find oriental blend relights to be distasteful (so I spend more effort to keep those bowls lit throughout). I find a nice tamp around before relighting helps the new burn to be even, that might reduce the taste of re-burnt ash.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Old_Salt said:


> On re-lights, I usually do a light stir with the pick from my pipe tool, followed by a gentle finger tap on the side of the bowl to dump the fine ash. then do the re-light.
> that will help a bunch


I do this also. Especially later in the bowl, when there is much more ash. I definitely get the taste of it if I don't


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I srape the ash to the rear of the bowl and only relight the front. The rest will catch from the part that is burning or if it doesn't you can do a warming relight as a follow up, drawing the heat of the flame into the pipe but not the flame itself.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I never get a good taste, at least when comparing to the following puffs, on relighting or even when lighting for the first time.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I don't get an ashy taste, often. Mine tends to taste of sulfur/rotten eggs and I have no idea why.

This isn't always the case, but normally that is what happens to me. I imagine just the taste of ash would be a bit more pleasant lol.

I'm thinking my problem is I do not dry out my tobbacy enough.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I get a crappy relit tobacco taste. What else? But it goes away after a couple of puffs, so I don't worry about it.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Old_Salt said:


> On re-lights, I usually do a light stir with the pick from my pipe tool, followed by a gentle finger tap on the side of the bowl to dump the fine ash. then do the re-light.
> that will help a bunch


Ditto. I also give a light tamp before relighting.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I believe the bad taste comes from the rush of intense (intense compared to when you are puffing normally) heat on the relight. So maybe to remedy the situation, one can try pulling the flame into the bowl more gently, using a lighter with a softer, or cooler, flame, or using the same lighter but attempt the pull in the softer part of the flame. 

That's just my theory.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

When I re-light, I also try not to let the flame touch the tobaccy.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, you lost me on that one...


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

The first two puffs are nasty, after that it tastes better than when lighting it the first time.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, the initial start up light doesn't taste bad at all.... even with the flame engulfing the tobacco. But i will try, as others have recommended, not to allow the flame to touch the leaf on the second light.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Just re-lit a pipe full of Uni Flake, tasted nasty for the first puff or two, then smooth sailing ipe:


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Just re-lit a pipe full of Uni Flake, tasted nasty for the first puff or two, then smooth sailing ipe:


I re-lit a pipe with UF four times yesterday, it was better with each relight.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

juni said:


> I re-lit a pipe with UF four times yesterday, it was better with each relight.


Can't argue with that! I'm really starting to like this stuff, seems to get "richer" when I re-light it.


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

Old_Salt said:


> On re-lights, I usually do a light stir with the pick from my pipe tool, followed by a gentle finger tap on the side of the bowl to dump the fine ash. then do the re-light.
> that will help a bunch


 That's what I do as well :wave:


----------

